# Personal Project using pinhole photography. Feedback appreciated



## kxxgvn (May 6, 2016)

In this project, I use pinhole photography to explore perspective and to raise the question of whether inanimate objects see and if they could, what do they see?

Follow the link below to two photo books I have made
Your thoughts on the ideas presented as well as feedback on the photography will be greatly appreciated.
I am still a beginner when it comes to pinhole photography, having just learnt how to develop negatives in a dark room.
keegx_e | AnyFLip


----------



## BlackSheep (May 7, 2016)

Love your use of the pin hole camera. I went through both of your series and saw that you improved your shots quite a lot between the beer can series and the second one, so I have no advice to give that you would need at this point. 

Your concept is very interesting, I'd like to see more. My only minor complaint is with the book format you are using, it's a bit difficult to navigate and your pinhole photos are presented sideways which makes for awkward viewing.


----------



## limr (May 8, 2016)

I agree that the format you're using is a bit cumbersome and it's awkward to view the pictures sideways.

I'd also suggest being more selective with the images presented. Some of the images are really clear and work really well, but others are too muddy/blurry/over or underexposed to have much impact. I'm not saying that they have to be crystal clear and perfect (if that's what you wanted, you wouldn't be using soda can pinhole cameras!  ) but if the point is to show how these objects would see the world, then there should be something to actually see! 

Also, vary the perspectives more. The soda can set had more variety, but the cigarette box set got a bit, "Oh look, another picture from the ground." It's a creative idea, but too much repetition might make it feel less so.

You might also experiment with photo paper as well and different sizes of film negative, just to see what different effects you can get. Most paper is rated fairly low (around ISO 3 or so) so you can get longer exposures if you want to play with that.


----------

